# Moving need trainer



## kwas (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi everyone, hope I can get some help.. I need a dog trainer around williston gonna chase work out in oil fields.. I have a finished PL and either a retriever trainer or a pointing breed trainer who can keep him sharp in either category.. Prefer upland more because that's what I like to chase more so than waterfowl... Thanks for any help..


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

150 from Williston, 20 miles north of Minot is Ambush Kennels; I highly suggest them - http://www.ambushkennels.com/index.html


----------



## michigandakotan (Jan 21, 2009)

Sharp Shooters Kennels out of wisconsin is awesome and they are back and forth between ND & Wisconsin all the time. They have a website you can look at.


----------

